# Outlets Vertical or Horizontal



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Is there any reason why you see some outlets installed horizontally and other vertically?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Probably because they are installed that way.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

They were installed one way or another because someone paid the electrician to install them one way or another.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

While we're at it......ground up or ground down...with code citations where possible :jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

jproffer said:


> ......ground up or ground down...


Yes.



jproffer said:


> with code citations where possible :jester:


No.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

In the land of EMT (Chicago) horizontal receptacles, not sure why, but that appears to be the way its always been. 

Tom


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

480sparky said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> No.



LOL, yea I know...but I figured we might as well get 2 arguments in one.


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

I always thought I couldn't become an electrician because the man wants you to put the ground up and I like it with the ground down because it looks like a face.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

.......  ......


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I think it is very important that the ground is either up or down. :stuart:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Willie T said:


> I think it is very important that the ground is either up or down. :stuart:


Or left or right.

Tom


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

You guys worry about trivial crap.



















































Feel free to debate North/South and East/West ground orientation for floor receptacles.........


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

I take it the answer is no. I was afraid it was a dumb question but I have learned a lot by not being afraid to ask a dumb question. Sometimes there is a good answer. Apparently not this time. Thanks for the responses.


----------

